# What type of shrimp is this?



## tscott

Hey I was wondering if you guys could let me know what kind of shrimp the one in the red circle is? They went all crazy last night and ate the one in the blue circle. Everything that I read says that they are ghost shrimp, but I had ghost shrimp also with them and they looked completely different. Also some days they have a blue hue to them. They also ate all the ghost shrimp I had. Thanks!










http://2white2nerdy.com/shrimp.jpg


----------



## Kibblemania1414

ghost shrimp? that's what i think


----------



## tscott

See Im not sure because its got those black lines on the ridge of its back. And when I had ones that I knew were ghost shrimp in there they looked completely different then they and killed the ghost shrimp. They might be but Im trying to see if anyone knows if they are something else. They also have black lines around there head. Ill post a more clear pic in a few mins (if i can get one )


----------



## tscott

Direct Link To Image

Also I bought these at Petco and they had a different name, I cant recall it and thats what I am hoping to figure out. There is black lines all over there head and they go around the back. Also it took a half hour to get a picture that was semi in focus. I need a macro camera. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## susankat

It's probably one of the Macrobrachium sp


----------



## tscott

I searched that and found these images linked, They look the same. Are these guys vicious? If so Ill have to get rid of them because I am going to be raising fry in the tank that they are in. Ugh




















I also found this link and they say that they aren't the same, and this picture is exactly the same as the ones I have. 

Petshrimp.com Discussion Forum • View topic - macrobrachium SP


----------



## radionorm

Maybe Amano shrimp? If it is an Amano, they are not vicious, they alge eaters. Some of the Amano's in my tank have two black lines down the center of their tails. Others do not have the stripe but do have black marknings around their head similar to the markings on the one in your picture. I have not had any trouble with Amano shrimp getting along with other shrimp. They have cohabitated with ghost and cherry shrimo just fine in my tanks.


----------



## snail

Did you see them kill the other shrimp, if not it is more likely they died of other causes and the bodies were being picked at.


----------



## tscott

Thanks for the input, I don't think there Amano, they had them when i bought these ones, Should have got them. I know for a fact that these ones ate a total of 5 ghost shrimp so far. I am gonna have to get rid of them I think. I really want cherry shrimp so I don't see how I can do that when these guys are going to eat everything they see... Not to talk about the platty/molly fry that I want to put in that tank... Are cherry's good with fry?


----------



## tscott

snail said:


> Did you see them kill the other shrimp, if not it is more likely they died of other causes and the bodies were being picked at.


I saw them kill the one, completely healthy one(from what I could see, but could be wrong). However I cannot say if the other ones were sick or dieing, All I can say is that it was two batches and they were all fine in the tanks while the lights were on


----------



## susankat

I've seen pictures of the Macrobrachium sp catching and eating a tiger barb, thats how good they are at catching things. I would either put them in a tank by themselves or take them back and let the lfs know what they are. They can be pretty vicious.


----------



## Frank1971

I was at Petco the other day and saw one like that and the tag on the tank said 'Bamboo Shrimp' I believe.


----------



## susankat

Bamboo shrimp and fans in place of the claws and can get to a couple of inches. Lots of times the macros will get mixed in with glass shrimp as they are all coming out of the same body of water. When you buy ghost shrimp you need to really check for long arms and claws and pass them up unless you are wanting them in a species tank.


----------



## tscott

The thing is, there arms arent any longer than ghost shrimp. I saw pictures of the ones that have long arms and these aren't those type.


----------



## susankat

There are so many different species of the macros, some may not have the long arms as persay, but you definately have some vicious shrimp and are of that species.


----------



## tscott

That's what I was looking for, Thanks! I need to get rid of them, haven't decided if im going to bring them back to Petco and just tell them to take them or give them to my dad for some fishing bait


----------



## mec102778

I have these same kind of shrimp and no issues with them attacking my guppies or any other fish. Guppy fry have been just fine, the adult shrimp from what I have read and more agressive and nip at fish smaller then they are but run from anything of = size.


----------



## tscott

I might put them in my 25 gal and see how they last, there are a lot of bottom feeders in that tank though. Everyone in that tank is bigger than them except my oto cats. But they aren't ever on the bottom. I might try it but honestly its not worth hurting any of my fish over the murdering shrimp.


----------



## mec102778

So far they've only eaten their own kind.


----------



## James0816

Definately a Macrobrachium sp.


----------



## tscott

I took them out and got some Amano's and ghost shrimp and they are all happy. However I put them in there own little bowl together, 5 of them. With a bunch of food and they have already murdered one of there own kind. Down to four. Kinda interesting.


----------



## theguppyman

I don't know what your gonna do to it, but what ever you decide to do, do it humanly!


----------

